# Atom AIO | Design Overview



## HPBotha (21/8/18)

The Cue Pod system has been welcomed with great success in both the ATS (Alternative To Smoking) and Vaping communities. We have been inundated with people asking for a refillable version. The complexities of a sealed pod system cannot be circumvented by introducing a refilling mechanism, so the best option was to look for an alternative that combines the compact form factor of the Cue, with the ability to refill and have a coil system that is robust enough to allow for multiple refills.

We believe that the Atom AIO bridges the gap between the Cue and the Clearo. Shorter than the Clearo, but maintaining the Smart Button, and at the same time retaining the more youthful look of the Cue. The Atom has a preset MTL (Mouth to Lung) draw, but comes with a robust coil that extends battery life and produces a more flavourful cloud.






*ATOM DESIGN:*

While trying to maintain a small cigarette-like body we where limited in what exactly we could do with the Atom AIO. We knew we had to retain the usability and convenience of the Smart Button from the Clearo 2, and visually separate the Atom from the Clearo designs through the use of textured surfaces and clean lines. The Cue’s anodised aluminium body was the inspiration for the unique surface finish of the Atom, giving the user an quality tactile experience. The fluted mouthpiece of the Clearo 2 and Cue had to make way for a circular mouthpiece, great care was taken in making the mouthpiece, with it’s integrated air intake as simple as possible further making the Atom an easy to use device. The addition of multiple coloured o-rings allows the user to dress their Atom to match their favourite juice. Easily identify what flavour is in your various Atom tanks.







*Airflow:*
Twisp is known for great MTL devices, and plenty of revisions where made to refine the draw of the Atom to match the Clearo 2. Ample airflow for a smooth MTL vape, the Atom is a no fuss, no excuse MTL pen.







*Dedicated 0.5Ω MTL Coil:*
To make the most of the small 650mAh Atom battery, the 0.5Ω coil is subjected to a constant 1.8V… let that sink in.... 1.8V. The low voltage applied extends battery life, while making the Atom a great MTL device.

The large wicking holes are capable of working with all our Twisp flavours, including Nic salts. High VG liquids are not recommended, but will work. The matched 1.2mm air hole is dedicated for MTL, so use high PG flavours with this in mind.

The Atom is a great small form factor pen device replacing the Cue Pod as a refillable pen device. For the best performance use high Nic liquids, it is not designed for big clouds, but as a classy and refined looking MTL pen device. When choosing the Atom AIO as our low cost refillable ATS device we had a singular directive: balance convenience with capability. The convenience of the Cue, with the capability of the Clearo 2. We invite you to try the Atom as your next stealthy flavour AIO.

Please view our Product Overview post for more information on what makes the Atom AIO such a great AIO pen.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

